# IRC Servers



## wonslung (May 15, 2009)

Could anyone point me in the right direction in the best irc server software in freebsd...i know this is a loaded question, i'm mainly looking for lightweight and stable over feature rich and heavy

thanks


----------



## wonslung (May 16, 2009)

i ended up going with Unrealircd.  It was somewhat complicated to set up but once i got it running i'm glad i took the trouble.


----------



## APseudoUtopia (Dec 10, 2009)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I'd like to mention InspIRCd.

I previously used UnrealIRCd. However, about a year or so ago, I decided to switch to InspIRCd, and I have been extremely happy with it.

I wont go into detail, so you can read and decide yourself:
http://www.inspircd.org


----------

